# Soap & Water Talk: Opinions



## Jennifer (Jan 12, 2006)

lately, i've been breaking out HORRIBLY and these things just stick around for more than a month. i was venting to my mom, who doesn't believe in this whole skin care thing. she told me it's because i use a cleanser, mask, moisturizer, etc. she told me to just stick with soap and water. i explained to her why it wasn't good to use soap because of how drying it could be on the face.

she was like, "look at my face. i've been using soap and water since the day i could wash my face and i've never gotten a pimple or had skin problems. look at the females in kosovo (where my family is from, my mom was born there). have you ever seen one with bad skin? all they use over there is soap and water. that's all they know to use. most of the time, they don't even use soap on the face, just water."

i kept saying it was bull, but then i thought about it. i really don't remember ONE person over there having bad skin. i've never seen more than one zit on a person.

what do you think? i'm kinda torn.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2006)

all i use is dial soap and water, i get the occasional blackhead or pimple, but no breakouts like i used to.


----------



## monniej (Jan 12, 2006)

i used dove soap and vaseline on my face until i was 39, then my face had some sort of melt down. i started to breakout with cystic acne. it was so awful. i had to change the way i looked at everything from my skin care regime to my diet. thank goodness now it's under control, but my soap and water days are so over!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 12, 2006)

i used dove soap too really long time.. but im not a good example my skin is awful.

but i heard dove is good for the skin.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

That's what my esthetician recommended for me. I thought he was crazy. I still break out due to stress but i've got stuff under control for the most part.

You might check into getting a bar of sulfur soap. It's worked well for me. It's kinda drying and something you might just want to use in the morning and then moisturize well afterwards. You can purchase it online or at a local health food store. I usually use this or tea tree oil soap in the mornings and a liquid cleanser at night.

Like Kim said, everyone is different and what works for one might not for the next. I hope you can find something you like that works well for you!


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Imho ...I never use soap and water on my face unless I really have to. Most soaps are nothing more then detergents. If you must use soap try a handmade castile soap ( all olive oil) or one with goats milk also handmade not store bought. There is also a lot of crap in our waters now a days. I get sick drinking water in the next town over and yes it is city water not well. It is just from a different spot. I can't help but wonder if the skin on our face reacts to water too. Now a days it is filled wih clorine. Take a bottle of water and a glass of water and smell them both. Better yet put them both in a glass and see if you can pick out your tap water... This is going on your skin...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 13, 2006)

I totally agree! I can smell the chlorine in our water and I certainly don't drink it. I have a shower filter but I wash my face at the sink at night. I know it's bad for the skin!


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't drink my water either..yuck!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 13, 2006)

I think it has less to do with skin care and more to do with hormones in our milk and meat, overconsumption of sugars, having an imbalance of fatty acids in the body and, when taking all that into consideration, pair it with a unique low biological tolerance to these damaging situations that make certain people more susceptible to acne than others.

But that's just my theory! :icon_wink


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

o personally would never put soap on my face, but i really think you sould try the soap and water because maybe you have the same skin as your mother and she doesnt break out. i say try in imo:icon_love


----------



## Salope (Jan 13, 2006)

Jen, I've been through the same thing and my mom (and dad) said my problems were due to all the junk I put on my face. If they wash their faces, they use regular soap (we use Dove in the house) and don't believe in those "fancy" moisturizers. Instead they put Vaseline on their faces, yes Vaseline, and my mo uses Nivea and swears by it. They've never used spf, moisturizers, exfoliators, etc. and their skin is nice. My mom is 51 and has never used wrinkle creams or sunscreen and she looks remarkably well. I hope I got those genes.

I do believe you can stress out your skin from too many products. I swear by Dove soap to wash off my make-up (sensitive skin so there aren't any fragrances) and I make sure to moisturize well afterwards. Using a mask or exfoliator during the week is fine too but take it easy. After all, can it hurt to use fewer products for a while?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 13, 2006)

my friend uses soap and had never had a spot since iv known her the same with my mom aswell, i used soap when i was 15 until i knew about cleansers, toners etc. and honestly i had great skin then but i dnt know if that was because of the soap. doves got a phd balanced soap something like that and its meant to be good because it doesnt dry you out.

you might aswell give it a try and check our some reviews on MUA


----------



## Marisol (Jan 13, 2006)

Could it be that you are breaking out because of stress? That is often the problem.

I have a friend who has awesome skin and you know what she use: Zest and water. Yup... you heard me...Zest! I took her to get a make-over and the MA thought she was crazy! She talked her into buying all of the skincare items (some which I use) and she ended up getting bad breakouts.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 13, 2006)

hmmm, my mom always says we use to much stuff on our faces, and thinks microdermabrasion etc is bad, she does used cetaphil and moisturizes, but thinks all the other stuff is unnecessary. She may be right.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks for the opinions/suggestions, everyone!

kim, i've been having these zits stick around for at least two months. i mean, they don't move. they don't get bigger or smaller. they just stay there like it's part of my face. i've given each cleanser i've used at least 3 weeks and nothing's changed. the same goes for my moisturizer. i barely use masks anymore. i exfoliate with the same product i always use once a week. it's so weird. that's why i don't think it's the products i'm using.

liltbitprincess, i'm gonna have to take a look at my water. i use a brita filter for drinking, but not for other things. i live in the city now, so the water may be worse.

marisol, i'm starting to think this is ALL from stress.

jen, i'm thinking she may be right, too :icon_wink


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

Are you using Mac foundation? Just a thought but I have read that a lot of ladies found they broke out when they were using it.

If not again I would start with the water. Hmmm also something else that just came to mind. Do you use a face cloth or towel.. which I am assuming you do? Have you changed laundry soap/fabric softner? Might be a long shot.....


----------



## Leony (Jan 13, 2006)

Water could be one of the reason here but I also think it's stress Jen!

Try to calm and find something that can make you feel better.

Get enough sleep watch your diet as well.

Last, be patient and always try to think positive sweetie!


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't think soap and water will be a solution for you, I much prefer gentle cleansers, but if you want to try a bar soap, i don't guess it would be too bad. But not using exfoliants, antibacterials, and antioxidants and a uva/uvb sunscreen is not good. EVERYONE should wash their face 2x a day, and use at least a sunscreen with antioxidants that has a uva protecting ingredient w/ at least spf 15 during the day, and if you have dry skin, use some kind of proper moisturizer with healthy ingredients before the sunscreen or get acombo product. But with acne, not doing anything isn't going to help. I have bad cysts. I do use everything and using too much is bad.. I exfoliate and irritate too much I know. But you should at least be using a good salicylic acne product (neutrogena clear pore or paulas choice) and a benzoyl peroxide product (like ddf benzoyl peroxide 5% w/ tea tree oil or mary kay blemish gel (5% bpo) 2 x a day before your sunscreen, and after washing. And certain moisturizers help calm down the skin, and aren't bad for acne at all. Many cosmetics, especially makeup and certain moisturizers, hair sprays etc def can cause acne, but scanning the ingredients for those items and trial and error is best. I like aveeno ultra calming foaming cleanser, then using neutrona clear pore gel, then mary kay 5% benzoyl peroxide gel (I keep forgetting the name of it, they only have one acne cream period  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />), then dove fresh radiance anti aging moisturizer with spf 15. That would be a good simple routine I think for you too. Put makeup on thats not got pore cloggers on after the sunscreen if you must..but watch for myristates, palmitates, etc. And wash your face and repeat the acne stuff again at night. If it doesn't get better go to a dermatologist.


----------



## Nessicle (Jan 13, 2006)

Up until recently I used Olay Moisture Balancing cleansing wash and Olay Complete care moisturiser and my skin was constantly oily with blackheads and pimples.

My friend recommended dove soap and olay beauty fluid. She's been using it for years too and I've never seen her skin with a break out. She gets the odd pimple at that time of the month but her skin is perfect!

I think back to basics too now I doubt I'll ever use anything else again as since using Dove and Olay beauty fluid I havent had a spot or a blackhead!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 13, 2006)

Your mum could definately be on to something, before I got into skincare I used to use Dove and the Cocoa Butter (the actual one in tub, who knows what I was thinking), and I always had clear skin. I wouldn't use the cocoa butter now I know better but the idea of less being more does work, think back to what out grandmothers did...I'm sure they didn't have a 5-step routine with hundreds of products on rotation.

While I feel *can't* live without cleanser, toner, moisturiser, exfoliator and face mask I feel that for most part I've made myself dependent on them


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it depends on the person. Many people I have complimented on their skin say they just use Dove Soap, I cannot use soap. My face will shrivel up and fall off. I use ponds wipes and have found my skin looks better than ever. I think the crappy water in my area was contributing to my skin problems. Now I try to not use water on my face at all.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2006)

litlbit, i'm not using a foundation by mac. i don't use any cloth to wash my face. i just pat my face dry when i'm done washing it on a soft towel.

laurie, i use a moisturizer with irish moss, vitamin c, green tea extract, and antioxidants (and spf 15). i used MK gel, but it stopped working for me. thanks for the suggestions!

vanessa, i think it was olay complete that broke me out! it made me oily, which is a problem i never had, and i think a big part of my break out was from that! i don't think i've ever heard/seen olay beauty fluid?

lipglossqueen, that's very true! back then, they didn't have all this stuff.

thanks for the suggestions, everyone! i appreciate it!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 15, 2006)

My Mom has used Dove since day one and I don't ever remember her having a problem. She's just crossed the 70 mark and has beautiful, even-toned skin. All she wears is lipstick and gets her brows waxed. When she was younger she'd have facials on a regular basis. I guess this is why I'm a minimalist. You gotta think, every product has chemicals and they may not agree. By the way, Dove's not a soap. It is a non-soap cleansing bar with lotion. That's why it's recommended by so many dermatologist.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

I think you just need to take your mom's advice, using soap and water since you do have her genes. Also, you need to watch what you put into your body as well.........and only YOU knows if you're stress or not....so that's my thought on it.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 17, 2006)

> i don't think i've ever heard/seen olay beauty fluid?quote]
> iv tried olay beauty fluid and i didnt like it, it smelt like cheap glue and it broke me out. iv never had any luck with olay.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 17, 2006)

believe it or not, when i went to my native in India, i was shocked to see all my relatives there with smooth and shiny skin Although, their complexion is darker, but it's velvetly smooth..no wrinkles..no open pores no zits..!!!Even my mom also have a very nice skin, she's in her 50's now, no wrinkles, pimples nuthing.All she uses is just Lux soap.These ppl dun even know wat is a toner or moisturizer..My mom was quite surprised wt my skincare regime n she was like 'r u using all those'..n now...i'm using soap too,acne aid soap..it's very drying but keeps my pimples at bay..n it's dirt cheap...

talking abt water, u shud c the water in my native, it's rusty color..eeeww..!but no choice i had to use it.It's tasted salty..best part, within 2 weeks of my trips in there, my skin has never looked better n became fairer..!my pimples all dried up n my skin look like polished..due to that water..!! I took my bath from the well (no showers there)n thinking wat on earth cud be lying down ther in the well (cud be anything dead rt) n now am diggin the water n pouring onto myself..suprisingly, my skin changed alot...seriously..!!!

my moms said the water is directly from earth dats y it has all the nutrients preserved...where here in Malaysia back at my home, we have tiz water cleansing tank where all my water supplies being cleaned of the impurities before we use them for our daily chores..but still i can't c any diff even by placing the cleansing tank...:icon_conf


----------



## anne7 (Jan 18, 2006)

Okay, thanks to Jennifer, I've decided to try this method. My grandmother always uses Dove soap, and she had very nice skin when she was younger (unfortunately she was a sun baker, so she now has dark spots.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I also have concluded that the less I use on my skin, the better it looks. I forgot to take a lot of my skin stuff on vacation for Christmas, and I just borrowed my sisters face wash and periodically her astringent, and my skin looked so much better. I also think that more humid weather suits my skin much better. Where I live now the air is very dry and I get flakies very often, so I think I am also going to buy a humidifier to put in my room.

But enough rambling. I bought the Dove unscented beauty bars, 4 for $4. I also started up doing the aspirin mask and toner, and use my Cetaphil lotion or Eucerin SPF lotion. This is Day One. I am going to stay with this regimen for a month or so and update, besides I am almost out of my mask and spot treatment, so this is the perfect opportunity to try it! I really hope it works out for me, I could get used to the low upkeep and only $1 facewash! (p.s., I used it last night, and it removed my makeup completely, and I also used it on my eyes and opened them to get below, and it didn't sting at all. A few traces of colorstay liner was left, but that is always true for me.)

Sorry I am so long-winded!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Jan 18, 2006)

That Olay Complete broke me out too! My mom has it, and I borrowed it for a week after I ran out of my own sunscreen, and it made me so greasy and melted my makeup. It was gross. It is fine for her though.

The Olay beauty fluid is their original moisturizer, I believe, it is in a very plain bottle and says 'Beauty Fluid' on it. I saw it today when I went shopping, but I didn't buy it since I like my Cetaphil for now, and I want to use stuff up before I buy more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree, that you just have to try and see what works for you. I am prone to breakouts and even cystic acne. I use the liquid dial soap and it keeps it at bay.


----------



## buttercup972 (Jan 18, 2006)

I use dove baby soap, and I have no clue if it is different from the regular dove soap but it seems to work well for me. I have always had sensitive acne prone skin.

One thing that seems to work wonders is basil water. I came across it on the internet one day and it is amazing. I just steep a teaspoon of dried basil (you can use fresh basil as well) in about a cup of boiling water and keep it in the fridge or freeze it in an ice cube tray and thaw it as I need it. I apply it after I wash my face morning and night. It is amazing for calming dry, irritated acne prone skin. I was wondering if anyone else has heard of this? Let me know how it works if anyone decides to try it.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I worked with a girl long time ago who had the most beautiful skin. Completely even toned, poreless, no breakouts. I never saw any breakouts on her, never. Finally one day I asked about her skin care routine and she laughed. She said that she doesn't do much. Just Dove soap that was recommended by her dermatologist. She didn't even use a moisturizer every day. Me on the other hand have gone through millions of different skin care lines and started using the cleanser, toner, moisturizer, mask once or twice a week routine since I was 12 years old. I have more skin problems now than I did as a teenager. I'm sure it has to do with getting older and hormones but I also wonder if the water here in the US has something to do with it because my skin was very different when I lived in Finland. I'm thinking that going back to basics and using less skin care products might be best for the skin. One time I tried pure olive oil soap on my skin though and it didn't agree with it at all so that was the only time I used soap. I might have to give it a try with the Dove soap one of these days and see what happens.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks for all of your replies, everyone!

anne, i got the beauty bar for sensitive skin and guess what? in the few days i've been using it, MY SKIN LOOKS MUCH BETTER. it's 1/4 moisturizer and everyone says their derm recommended it and it says derms recommend it all the time on the packaging. i hope this won't be bad in the long run. keep us updated and i will, too!


----------



## anne7 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yay, someone else is trying this with me! I have the Unscented version (is that the sensitive skin one?) and I love it. It still does have a slight soapy scent, but it lathers so well and removes face mu and mascara completely, so I don't mind. Much better than my Cetaphil bar.

My skin looks a lot better too, I had a few blemishes on my face when I started, and now they are fading away and I don't have any new ones. I don't think my skin is dried out either from using the Dove (which I have heard a lot that bar cleanser drys out your skin), it must be that 1/4 moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The aspirin toner is also very nice, it makes my skin sooo soft and my fdtn just blends right in!

def. keep updating! I want to see how this works for you too! I have to say I love the low maintenance, not having to deal with masks, scrubs, treatments, etc etc etc. Just the Dove, aspirin toner, and lotion!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 20, 2006)

hmm, mine just says sensitive. at night, i don't moisturize and my skin doesn't feel dry, either, even though it usually does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm gonna keep updating, too!

so far so good, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 20, 2006)

My mom always used Dial soap to wash her face. It always bothered me. My skin is so sensitive, that I wash it with Johnsons baby wash, or generic. I have one eye makeup remover that ever takes my eye makeup off, its by Merle Norman, so I use it first. I never use toner or masks. I got some OLay Regenerist cleaner and I love it, I put some in my moms stocking and she uses that and the baby wash thanks to me, lol. People always compliment me on my skin.


----------



## Salope (Jan 20, 2006)

What's this Lux soap? Is it something available on the internet?


----------



## Nessicle (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah its really cheap from a drugstore is the beauty fluid, I just find it doesnt make my already combo skin any more oily than it needs to be - you just probably need to find something that works for your skin, maybe Olay just isn't for you?


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 20, 2006)

According to my dermatologist, I have oily skin prone to clogged pores due to the oil (but I don't have much of the bacteria that causes "true" acne). My derm told me to wash with either Dove or Cetaphil bar soap before applying my prescription medications, and I still do that now that I've been trying other OTC medications. He recommeded that my brother (who does have true acne) use Dial soap and water. Honestly, using different soaps and cleansers has never made a difference in my face -- I only notice a difference when I change medications! Tazorac cleared my skin right up, and Neutrogenia's On The Spot treatment (2.5% benzoyl peroxide) is the best OTC product I've found. I tried using just cleansers and soaps for a while and my face broke out TERRIBLY, so those medications are the only things I've found that keep my skin under control!

But I'd say that if just using soap and water works for you, go ahead and do it! Maybe some of your other cleansers or moisturizers were clogging your pores, or maybe you were having an allergic reaction that looks like acne.

And if you haven't seen it already, I have a lot of info about oily skin and acne in my notepad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mechelw (Jan 20, 2006)

so which dove beauty bar is better? the original or sensitive? i'd think to try the sensitive version first... i use the cetaphil cleansing bars and they are for sensitive skin and they are great but not moisturizing enough!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 21, 2006)

iv never used dove, but i think im gonna start trying it. after reading reviews im going to use the original one because its meant to be great for sensitive skin anyway and after reading what people have put the sensitve version seems to be more drying.


----------



## mechelw (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah i see what you mean. they both are basically for sensitive skin... lol.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 21, 2006)

It works. it really does work. i use just glycerin soap and water. And my face has cleared. I believe it could work for anyone. Cut back from the amout of products you use on your face. you will see a result in a week. here is what you do...splash your face with cold water, Later the glyerin soap (with a bit of vitamin E or aloevera), wash your face..and..rinse..Its that easy. This might sound horrible but..Also..avoid makeup for a while. Think about it. You have breakouts..and you are putting another product on your face that could compound the breakout..It just doesnt make any sense..but yeah..Avoid makeup, to mosturize, use pure shea butter (go to an african store. they most likely have the REAL stuff.)..just use a tiny bit..and i promise, your face will get better. My face used to look like a freak show for acne. thier playground. but now? all gone. the scars are fading too. Please try it..even if its for one week. if it doesnt work, i will sincerely apologize.

And..if you could wash your face only once a day, prferably at morning...Then..at night..use a wash clothe and just splash some water on it..wipe your face gently several times..and that should be it..once again, apply the shea butter afterwards..since your going to bed, the effect kicks in more.


----------



## sherice (Jan 21, 2006)

From experience I can say I would NOT use soap and water. All it did was dry my face out and made it feel really tight. I used to use propha ph? and that worked wonders...but I have not been able to find it since.


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 21, 2006)

All I use it Pears Soap and water and then to moisturise I use either Nivea, Vaseline or Ponds....And yea I've also been using those wince I've started caring about what my face looks like...lol...:icon_redf


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 22, 2006)

thanks for your replies, everyone!

vanessa, you're probably right. i've had bad reactions to olay. thanks for letting me know, though!

empericalbeauty, is there a specific brand of glycerin soap you use?

sherice, actually, tonight for the first time in a week, my skin feels a bit dry, but nothing a little moisturizer couldn't fix. i'm gonna continue using soap. if my face is dry for another week, i'm gonna stop.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 22, 2006)

I forget its name, but if u go to a health food store, it most definitely will be there. its uber cheap ($1.49)..And it has a whole lot of variation to select from(aloevera, vitamin E, chamomille, olive oil...you name it)


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 23, 2006)

thank you very much!


----------



## mechelw (Jan 26, 2006)

how are you girls doing with your dove soap routines???


----------



## charish (Jan 26, 2006)

well me personally i have always had normal skin. i went to school to be an esthetician and learned to never use a soap of any kind on the face. due to it ripping the skin of its natural oils and stuff.( making dry and breakout worse). but i have also learned that you should use whatever suits your face. if soap seems to work best or face wash. just remember if you start a new face routine, in the begining it may break out more while the impurities and dirt are getting out. good luck hun.


----------



## Nessicle (Jan 26, 2006)

Update:

Well I stayed at my friends house on Saturday, she is a trained beauty therapist and when she saw that I was using Dove soap she looked at me in horror. I asked her why she was shocked and reeled of the stuff about it being 1/4 moisturiser and being dermatologist recommended and stuff. She said that if you use any soap on your face you might as well use bleach. She mentioned that when she was in college (a few years ago) they did tests on all different cleansers, face soaps etc and Dove came out as one of the worst products to use.

I have noticed recently that my face has become really crepey - I thought it was perhaps my moisturiser but Jemma, my friend, said that it is my cleanser. Now I'm thinking about going back to Dermalogica, which I used a few years back and I quite liked, but don't know what to do!!


----------



## Nessicle (Jan 26, 2006)

*CRINGE* really??? :icon_eek:

I just don't know what to do what with all the products out there - I mean how do you know if it's just a hyped up product or if it actually is ok for your skin? Should I go back to Dermalogica?


----------



## Nessicle (Jan 26, 2006)

I just want it to go back to being clear! I'm not expecting it to perform miracles and I definitely don't want a toner - I think it's an unnecessary product - just a cleanser and moisturiser, I might just get the Dermalogica Special Cleansing gel and use my Olay moisturiser as it's non greasy. I don't like the greasy residue left on my skin by every other moisturiser I've tried. This should be ok shouldnt it?


----------



## charish (Jan 26, 2006)

when i was in school we had to use dermalogica products and to tell you the truth i didn't like their face wash. it dries out my skin. and i used the one for norm. to dry.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 26, 2006)

ive been breaking out lately and mom also says that its because ive been using facial products. When i used to use just water and some soap i never broke out.


----------



## Nessicle (Jan 26, 2006)

I actually just remembered that I have some Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser that's quite good and a good moisturiser by them - I think I'll try them and see how I go before wasting any more money on products!


----------



## charish (Jan 26, 2006)

i think that would be a good idea. soap is really not good for your face though some people say it works well for there face. i don't even use soap on my body just body wash. i've used face washes before in which didn't work well for me and i broke out some like clean n clear. i don't know what it is but whenever i used it when i was younger it broke me out. sometimes you just have to go through some until you find the right one for you.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 26, 2006)

soap isn't drying my skin out the least bit. sometimes, i'll go to bed without putting moisturizer on after i've watched with soap and even in this really cold winter, my skin doesn't dry out.

i think i'm gonna go get the glycerin soap that was mentioned earlier with olive oil. what do you think, kim?


----------



## Nessicle (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I used my clarins stuff this morning and my skin feels so much better! not sore and tight! I think maybe it wasn't suited to my skin - if it works for some people though that's great! I feel like my skin is shouting "relief!!!!" lol


----------



## jwahlton (Jan 27, 2006)

I use soap and water. I agree that store bought soap isn't that good. I always used to use that until I started making my own. I then began to read the ingredients in store bought soap. On Irish Spring the first ingredient is SOAP :icon_eek: Now I don't know what some of the things are in there, but I do know exactly what goes into mine. My favorite facial soap is the one with dead sea mud, shea and cocoa butter, and a lot of olive oil.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 17, 2006)

hows everyone getting on with dove? iv been using it for 2 weeks and im not sure if its breaking me out :icon_cry:


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I discovered Castile soap last year....LOVE IT! I cut up one of my bars so my friends could try it and they all love it too. Mine is a Palm-Olive Oil bar with no detergents, dyes, fragrances, animals products. It lasts forever too...I've been using the same bar since early December and I have a looong way to go before it's done.


----------



## kaylagirl (Feb 18, 2006)

I too have these little zits/bumps on my forehead and they have been there for nearly a year now.. I haven't gone to the dermatologist but I think I might if I can't find what I am looking for... what should I do?:icon_roll


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 20, 2006)

my skin's worse. i think now it's something i need to deal with internally, so i'm gonna start taking the acne prescription i got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 21, 2006)

aww thats sucks, i was gonna do the same but my brother went to the doctor about his acne even tho he ent got anything to worry about:icon_roll anyway they give him some cream and i tried it and that really messed up my skin! i dont know what to do with mine its like iv got spots that only go and come bk in the same place on my cheeks, some have been there ages and just wont go:icon_twis


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 27, 2006)

*UPDATE:*

Well I just thought I'd see how the ladies who were using Dove soap were doing?

I started using the Clarins stuff that I mentioned in my previous thread but it turned out that it wasn't the soap making my skin break out it was the stupid BC the doc put me one! Aargh!

My skin is back under control now as I've gone back on to Dianette after the Marvelon wrecked it and I'm back using Dove Sensitive again yippee! My skin looks really nice again - bit dull but that's because I'm anaemic at the moment not because of the soap.

I stand by Dove soap and will never stray again! The Clarins made my skin very oily but didnt break me out but the Dove sensitive stops breakouts, stops excess oiliness etc.

I would recommend the Sensitive over the Original cream bar as the sensitive is non-comodegenic (sp?!), hypoallergenic, fragrance free, 1/4 moisturisers and has only half the ingredients that the original bar has


----------



## buttercup972 (Apr 27, 2006)

I agree, I strayed away from my dove for Aveeno, but I still think my skin looked better with the dove. And less oily.


----------



## misholly (Apr 27, 2006)

You could be over doing it with the skin care. When ever that happens to me and I back off on using some things it straightens back out again and usually ends up looking better than ever. It sucks because I just love playing around with all that skin care! :laughing:


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 27, 2006)

Well i continued to use dove and my skin got better, infact its better than it has been in ages! i only get the odd pimple now so all iv got 2 do is get rid of those damn acne scars.


----------



## jen19 (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't know why but I love soap- especially all the natural soaps you can get now, I buy them all the time....but for the most part, I wash up with shower gels and liquid soaps or cleansers. Using a nice bar of pretty awesomely scented soap is more of a "treat" thing for me, especially on the face. And it does feel like it's really getting you clean! Whole Foods has a great selection, and two online brands I like are RiverSoap.com and PrettyBabyHerbalSoap.com I think the natural soaps, especially the ones loaded with shea butter and olive oil etc aren't harsh like detergent based soaps...

However, someone mentioned castile soap and I wanted to mention a face cleanser I just did a review on, by Desert Essence. It's called "Thoroughly Clean Face Wash" with green tea amd sunflower. There are two of them, the other one is for oily skin, it has more tea tree oil. The one I'm using is yellow and I love it. It gets all the makeup, even mascara, you use so little to get a nice silky lather and your face does not feel dry or stripped. The top 3 ingredients are Castile soap, olive oil, and coconut oil. I don't even need toner after this. It's great stuff!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 28, 2006)

same here!!!

i stopped using it, but i'm gonna start back up again. little_lisa was kind enough to send me a kiss my face soap which i LOVE (makes my skin so soft) and it's not making it worse, but it's not getting better, either, so i'm pretty sure it's still something i need to fix internally.

i'm gonna get back on dove, though, and see how that goes.

vanessa, glad to see it's working for you!

becky, i'm glad your skin's gotten better!

jen, sounds interesting. the one with tea tree oil, does it smell? i was using a tea tree oil face wash and couldn't get over the scent!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm still using my Dove! It is great, doesn't make my skin feel dry and gets off all my mu without using a separate toner, which is too much for me sometimes. This is something I definitely plan to keep using.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jen19 (Apr 29, 2006)

Its funny, I usually stand there in the aisle carefully opening things, just a little bit, because I hate to buy anything without smelling it first...but I didn't even consider the tea tree Thoroughly Clean Wash, it was for oily skin and I don't have oily skin so I wasn't interested in it...but the one I did buy also has tea tree oil, just a much smaller amount, but I couldn't smell it. It has a nice, fresh, soapy and slightly floral scent...it smells very clean. I am really impressed with it and want to try more Desert Essence, based on how great this is. Which Kiss My Face soap did you get from L Lisa?


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 29, 2006)

i got olive and aloe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks for the info on the tea tree soap!


----------



## Andi (Apr 30, 2006)

IÂ´ll join you guys and switch to Dove Soap. Right now IÂ´m using Cetaphil Gentle Cleansing Gel. I heard a lot of good things about it but I honestly wasnÂ´t that impressed so IÂ´m just gonna use the Dove Soap from my shower. wish me luck, ladies :satisfied:


----------



## buttercup972 (Apr 30, 2006)

Its only been a couple days and I can already see the difference, my skin is clearer and the general texture is better! Oh why didn't I listen to my derm when he told me to stick with dove a long time ago??:icon_scratch:


----------



## Nessicle (May 1, 2006)

it's funny cos so many people are scared of using soap on their face, I think we've been scared off by big companies wanting to make lots of moeny. If it's mild enough for a baby then it's fine for my face! So many derms recommend Dove soap and I think as long as you moisturise adequately then anyone is fine to use it unless you have any allergies to certain ingredients of course


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

andi, let us know how it works for you!

buttercup, glad it's working for you!

vanessa, very true!

so far so good for me, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm happy because my skin's finally clearing up!


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

wow. .. u're skin's clearing up from the dove soap ?


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

yes! my skin has been HORRIBLE since october or november or whenever it was from stress and i never had acne before. i've been using it for the past week and it's been workinggggggggggg! i'm so happy.


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

wow! i've used dove b4 .. .and didn't realli see a difference ... i bought the pink one .... maybe .. i'll give it another try


----------



## Nessicle (May 5, 2006)

Yay!! so glad this is working for you Jen! It's so upsetting when your skin starts breaking out when it's usually clear -this happened to me and that's why I went back to dove.

LVA how long did you try it for? I think in the first few days you don't see much happening but then after about 10 days or so you suddenly look in the mirror and see clear glowing skin! Of course not everything works for everyone so I suppose it's just what works for you that is the most important thing!


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

i use the pink bar ... but i don't think it matters what color bar i'm using right? .... i was also using a lot of other products in conjuction w/the dove so .... maybe it was too much products so i didn't see results ?

... anyways i read in a magazine .. can't remember which one that bar soap should never be used on the face .. .so i stop ... i will give it another try though


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 5, 2006)

Im pretty sure it has to be the white bar, it might be because u used the pink one that u didnt see any results before.


----------



## Nessicle (May 5, 2006)

I would use the white bar - we don't have a pink one over here so i'm not sure of that one. Plus don't forget that Dove isn't soap it's a soap-free beauty bar and that's why so many dermatologists recommend it. I'd never use a normal soap on my skin at all.

All you need is a good moisturiser after using it, something with a good sunscreen and essential nutrients in it and that should give your skin all the moisture it needs without overpowering.

IMO a cleanser should only remove surface dirt and make up it's the moisturiser that counts and should contain all the nutrients and stuff but that's just my opinion!


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

u think so? i didn't think it would matter .... bummer ... i realli like the pink one ... okie ... i'll try switching for a white one -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 5, 2006)

I think I'll have to join you guys in using bar soap, all these other face washes are really cutting it anymore.


----------



## Nessicle (May 5, 2006)

I find other cleansers to work for a month or so but then lose their effectiveness but I don't find that with Dove


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 5, 2006)

Thanx, I'll look out fot that Dove bar, I love their products!


----------



## Jennifer (May 10, 2006)

any new users?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynista (May 10, 2006)

I've been using it for a few days now and im loving it! i'm just keeping my fingers crossed hoping i wont break out from it - and that it;ll clear up my skin like it did with you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (May 10, 2006)

I'm still loving mine! And I'm only on my second bar since I first started (but that's only because the first became more of a sliver, so I relegated it to the shower to use it up.) I do find my skin looks more radiant after I wash, unlike the red irritation I can get from harsher cleansers. This and Cetaphil liquid are the best, IMO, I agree with Vanessa, cleansers should just clean the skin and prep it for your treatment/moisturizer. I never saw the point of using a medicated face wash that couldn't possibly be effective in the 30 seconds it's on your face, except irritate/dry it!


----------



## julier (May 10, 2006)

Ditto! Stirpping the oil will actually make your skin create more oil.


----------



## Nessicle (May 10, 2006)

I've had to stop using the original white as the fragrance in it made me break out so I'm using a Clinique soap now but it's no better than the Dove sensitive so I'm going to go back to using that once this clinique runs out. Figured I might as well use it if I've bought it lol!


----------



## Elisabeth (May 11, 2006)

LMAO! That's what my mom said to me, Jennifer.

Your German grandmother put nothing on her face but soap and water!

With my Aubrey Cleanser, the first ingredient is Pure Castile Soap, from Spain. That is my favorite. I would never use bar soap, but this Pure Castile Soap seems to not freak my skin out or dry it out. Of course, it is mixed with some other things, all natural. The olve/oil tea tree soaps sound good, too. I think you just have to find your favorite.

This is not your Grandma's Oldsmobile!!....Uh I mean soap....


----------



## blackmettalic (May 11, 2006)

I'm glad that Dove is working for you Jen, I love olive oil soap, but I'll remember the tip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

